# "Wives and Mistresses" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 15, 2012)

*Wives and Mistresses Voting Thread*

It's voting time again - time to tick the boxes and leave comment on the *three poems that caught your attention the most.

*Please take a little time to read the poems of this month's challenge: *http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-...istresses.html *and vote for the *THREE POEMS YOU consider most deserving.

*
It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 15, 2012)

I've redone the poll, and hopefully in proper fashion this time. If you are not allowed to vote for three poems, please leave word here. My apologies once more for the inconvenience I've caused. Thanks, all.


----------



## Glass Pencil (Dec 18, 2012)

I found this to be a really tough topic. Sadly I found myself voting for the "least bad" for the most part (Although "Coddling The Warden" was well written and very chilling). I'd like to think the general lack of quality in this' month's attempts is because we are all very dedicated to our romantic partners and so cannot provide convincing portrayals of infidelity. 

Although maybe the topic was a bit confining. Specifically "Wives and Mistresses" tends to lend itself to a male viewpoint, and more pointedly to a chauvinistic male viewpoint. I think we might have seen better offerings with a slightly more universal subject, like infidelity or perhaps polyamory.


----------



## toddm (Dec 18, 2012)

Glass Pencil said:


> I found this to be a really tough topic. Sadly I found myself voting for the "least bad" for the most part (Although "Coddling The Warden" was well written and very chilling). I'd like to think the general lack of quality in this' month's attempts is because we are all very dedicated to our romantic partners and so cannot provide convincing portrayals of infidelity.
> 
> Although maybe the topic was a bit confining. Specifically "Wives and Mistresses" tends to lend itself to a male viewpoint, and more pointedly to a chauvinistic male viewpoint. I think we might have seen better offerings with a slightly more universal subject, like infidelity or perhaps polyamory.



Maybe I'll earn a few 'likes' here by expressing the contrary view that the pieces this time around, though fewer, are pretty decent. I even voted for yours, GP! : )

I personally didn't take the topic as a call for odes to infidelity, I took it simply as the topic of wives _or _mistresses - everyone has a different take. Now that you mention it though, it is pretty slanted toward the male perspective.

---todd


----------



## Glass Pencil (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought mine completely missed the mark in terms of the subject. I kind of liked it but I wrote it so there's that haha. I just didn't know where to go with it. 

I think everyone else did a much better job keeping on target, but I found a lot of cliched concepts throughout, which is generally the hallmark of a lack of personal experience, except for  Coddling The Warden which I found very shocking and probably almost too believable.

(Strangely enough I voted for yours too Todd ha ha.)


----------



## toddm (Dec 18, 2012)

^ I liked the imagery and phrasing in yours - it all could probably be shaped up a bit, but I liked what you put together there

---todd


----------



## toddm (Dec 28, 2012)

congrats Lisa -


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, Todd. Apologies to all for the delay, real life stole me away for a few days. I'll be setting up the new challenge posthaste.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats, sweetie! Well done!


----------

